# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Brandt] Πλυντήριο ρούχων Brandt WTL1261K (άνω φόρτωσης) βγάζει νερά από κάτω

## lazarefa

Έχω 17 χρόνια (από το 2002) το πλυντήριο ρούχων του τίτλου. Μέχρι σήμερα ποτέ δεν είχα θέματα (βλάβες) και γενικά ήμουν αρκετά ευχαριστημένος από την αγορά του συγκεκριμένου. Τον τελευταίο χρόνο ακουγόταν λίγο πιο τραχύς ο ήχος από την αντλία απορροής κατά το ξέβγαλμα αλλά όχι κάτι τραγικό για να προβληματιστώ ιδιαίτερα. Είχα σε αυτό το διάστημα 2-3 φορές τσεκάρει το φίλτρο για αντικείμενα, ακαθαρσίες κλπ αλλά δεν είχα βρει κάτι.
Προχτές που βάλαμε πλυντήριο μετά από κάποια ώρα είδα νερά που έτρεξαν από το κάτω μέρος του πλυντηρίου και βγήκαν μπροστά περίπου στη μέση της πρόσοψης. Η ποσότητα ήταν μέτρια, 1-1,5 ποτήρι χοντρικά. Ξαναβάλαμε πλυντήριο και πάλι το ίδιο, περίπου ίδια ποσότητα. Κατά τα άλλα και στις 2 περιπτώσεις το πλύσιμο ολοκληρωνόταν κανονικά. Χτες αποφάσισα να το ψάξω περαιτέρω. Μετακίνησα αρχικά το πλυντήριο από τη θέση του για να είναι γύρω-γύρω ελεύθερο και προσβάσιμο κι εν συνεχεία παρακολουθούσα τους κύκλους λειτουργίας του προγράμματος. Το πλυντήριο πήρε κανονικά καθαρό νερό βρύσης χωρίς να εμφανιστεί κάποια διαρροή. Έκανε τον κύκλο πλύσης κι όταν άρχισε να ξεβγάζει μετά από λίγο εμφανίστηκαν νερά από κάτω που έτρεξαν μπροστά. Σκούπισα τα νερά και μετά όταν ακολούθησε δεύτερος κύκλος ξεβγάλματος ξαναέβγαλε μικρότερη ποσότητα νερού. Αφού ολοκλήρωσε την πλύση, αποσύνδεσα το ρεύμα κι έλυσα το πίσω καπάκι αρχικά κι εν συνεχεία το πλαινό από την πλευρά της αντλίας/φίλτρου προκειμένου να τσεκάρω από που ακριβώς μπορεί να έτρεξαν τα νερά. Από μια πρώτη ματιά σε σωληνάκια, κολλάρα κλπ δε μπόρεσα να διακρίνω κάποιο τρύπιο πχ. Αυτό που είδα και μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι στο πίσω μέρος του εσωτερικού του πλυντηρίου, στη βάση του, υπάρχει μια πλαστική διαμόρφωση σαν ρηχή λεκάνη που είχε περί το 1 δάχτυλο νερό, ενώ κοντά σε αυτήν κρεμόταν ένα κομμάτι γκρι πλαστικού σωλήνα αποχέτευσης (ίδιου τύπου με αυτόν που βγαίνει από το πλυντήριο για την αποχέτευση) ο οποίος αν κατάλαβα σωστά ξεκινούσε από πάνω από κάποιο σημείου του κάδου του πλυντηρίου. Πιθανολογώ ότι αυτός ο σωλήνας μάλλον είναι κάποια υπερχείλιση αλλά από την άλλη πλευρά, σωλήνας υπερχείλισης να πετάει τα νερά έτσι χύμα; Αν όντως αυτός ο σωλήνας είναι υπερχείλισης και όντως τα νερά τρέχουν από αυτόν, ποιος μπορεί να είναι ο λόγος που φεύγουν τα νερά από εκεί; (τι μπορεί να το προκαλεί) 
Επίσης, στο πάνω μέρος του πλυντηρίου, είδα επίσης ένα μικρό μαύρο (σιλικονούχο) σωληνάκι που ήταν χύμα, μάλλον από τη θήκη απορρυπαντικού, λογικά υπερχείλισης κι αυτό, για τη θήκη απορρυπαντικού.
Παραθέτω φωτό (στη φωτό που έχω σημείωσει με βέλη το γκρι σωλήνα που πέφτει κάτω, ο συγκεκριμένος έπεφτε περίπου πάνω από το λεκανάκι που επισήμανα με βέλος, απλά για να το φωτογραφίσω τον ακούμπησα σε μια πλαστική εσοχή του πλαινού της βάσης του πλυντηρίου και φαίνεται σα να είναι κουμπωμένος εκεί, ενώ δεν ήταν.

https://ibb.co/QCCBTt0

https://ibb.co/CHG5kzZ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στον κάδο διακρίνονται άλατα ακολούθησε τα προς τα πάνω και θα προσεγγίσεις το σημείο που χάνει νερά / μην το ξαναβάλεις να πλύνει .




> Τον τελευταίο χρόνο ακουγόταν λίγο πιο τραχύς ο ήχος από την αντλία απορροής κατά το ξέβγαλμα αλλά όχι κάτι τραγικό για να προβληματιστώ ιδιαίτερα. Είχα σε αυτό το διάστημα 2-3 φορές τσεκάρει το φίλτρο για αντικείμενα, ακαθαρσίες κλπ αλλά δεν είχα βρει κάτι.


Πιθανόν να έχεις χαλασμένα ρουλεμάν κάδου. (νομίζεις ότι ακούγεται η αντλία / αλλά από την στιγμή που λες ότι την ακούς μόνο κατά το ξέβγαλμα ενώ αν είχε πρόβλημα η αντλία από θόρυβο αυτή θα ακουγόταν και όταν δεν κάνει ξέβγαλμα ) άρα πιθανόν τα ρουλεμάν του κάδου.

----------


## Papas00zas

Θα το ξαναγράψω διότι μάλλον το ξεχνάμε....το φόρουμ ΕΧΕΙ χώρο γι εικόνες....χώρια που δεν ανοίγουν σε μένα.

----------


## lazarefa

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Τελικά βρέθηκε ο ένοχος. Αν θυμάστε στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου είχα αναφέρει για ένα μικρό μαύρο σωληνάκι που το κάτω άκρο του αιωρούνταν πάνω από τον κάδο. Αυτό το σωληνάκι από την πάνω πλευρά του φαινόταν ότι ξεκινά από τη θήκη απορρυπαντικού. Χτες λοιπόν κι έχοντας ήδη ανοιγμένο το πλυντήριο, βάζω ένα πρόγραμμα πλύσης και περιμένω. Με το που αρχίζει το πλυντήριο να βγάζει τα πρώτα νερά στην αποχέτευση δια της αντλίας, βλέπω τις πρώτες σταγόνες να τρέχουν κάτω. Κοιτάζοντας για τη διαδρομή τους, με έκπληξη βλέπω ότι έρχονταν από το πάνω μέρος του κάδου. Παρατηρώντας πιο προσεκτικά διακρίνω ότι έβγαιναν νερά από ένα σημείο του πλαστικού που βρίσκεται στο άνω μέρος του κάδου, το οποίο ήταν σαν μούφα/μαστός. Συνειδητοποιώ λοιπόν ότι αυτός ο μαστός από τον οποίον έτρεχαν νερά, λογικά θα έπρεπε να κουμπώνει με το κάτω μέρος του λεπτού μαύρου σωλήνα που είχα βρει να αιωρείται ελεύθερο. Προφανώς με τον καιρό, λόγω κραδασμών κατά τη λειτουργία του κάδου, ξεκούμπωσε το ελαστικό σωληνάκι στο κάτω μέρος του απ' αυτόν με συνέπεια να φεύγουν νερά από εκεί. Κούμπωσα λοιπόν πάλι το σωληνάκι, έβαλα κι ένα πλαστικό δεματικό για καλού κακού, και απ' ότι φαίνεται το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε. Ιδού και η σχετική φωτό μετά την επανασύνδεση του σωλήνα για να πάρετε μια ιδέα:
https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo?...d=501799797023
Τέλος να πω στο φίλο Πέτρο ότι ο ήχος που είχα αναφέρει ακούγεται μόνο κατά τη λειτουργία και της αντλίας (όταν βγάζει νερά στην αποχέτευση) κι όχι γενικά όταν περιστρέφεται ο κάδος (όπως πχ συμβαίνει στην τελική φάση του προγράμματος πλύσης).
Ευχαριστώ θερμά για το χρόνο και τις συμβουλές σας.

----------


## andyferraristi

Λάζαρε η φωτογραφία δεν ανοιγει.

Screen.jpg

Γιατί δεν την ανεβάζεις απ' ευθείας όπως έκανα κι εγώ ???

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Την ανεβάζω εγώ την φωτογραφία για λογαριασμό του
Χωρίς τίτλο44.jpg

----------


## lazarefa

Παιδιά συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση. Μου έσκασαν μαζεμένα διάφορα και τρέχω και με θέματα υγείας τις τελευταίες μέρεςIMG_20190417_191247.jpg...
Η φωτό που είχα ανεβάσει και δεν φαινόταν είναι αυτή:

----------

